# Cabbage Roll Tip.



## ChrisF (Jan 19, 2004)

I learned a little hint for making cabbage rolls, this is for you that put the heads in hot water to soften the leaves.  If you freeze the head and then take it out the day before to thaw, the leaves will be easy to remove and roll. No boiling water and sore fingers.

I posted this as I have been seeing a lot of cabbage roll recipes being posted under different topics. Hope this takes some of the work out of making those delicious rolls.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the tip ChrisF.  That certainly makes sense and no burned fingers!!!  We appreciate it! 8)


----------



## Linaka (Jan 20, 2004)

*cabbage roll*

What a great tip ChrisF. As I burnt my fingers I always thought there must be a better way. Mahalo(thanks)


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 20, 2004)

K&L. Glad you liked the tip.  I belonged to an organization that put on a cabbage roll sale. In the fall when cabbages are plenty we bought several bushel baskets full, cleaned them and those with freezer space would take as many heads as they had freezer space. Then brought them back to the meeting hall kitchen to thaw, the next day we would all gather to make up the rolls and cook them in roasters, then sell them, people brought their own containers to fill.  Great fund raiser, we all had fun doing it.


----------



## Linaka (Jan 21, 2004)

Sounds Yummy! Cabbage rolls are good comfort food.


----------



## northernMIcook (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi All: I have been making cabbage rolls for years and about a year ago I made the LAZY version because I was rushed. It turned out so good, I rarely make the rolls anymore. Use your same recipe....chop up the cabbage, instead of using the whole leaves. Put some sauce on the bottom of a casserole dish, then some of the chopped cabbage, then the meat mixture(mine uses raw burger and raw rice), then more cabbage and finally lots more sauce.  Cover and bake it the same time and temp as the cabbage rolls. I usually make two casseroles at once and freeze one for a future dinner.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cabbage Roll Casserole Recipe?*

northernMIcook,

Would you share that recipe?  I have one but it calls for cooked rice and cooked hamburger and yours sounds MUCH easier - it's a pain to cook all that stuff first.

Thanks!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Elf   , Here's the recipe:

UN-STUFFED CABBAGE

1 head of cabbage, chopped

SAUCE
In a large bowl, combine the following:
1 can tomato soup (10oz)
1 large can tomato sauce (28oz)
2 cans diced or sliced tomatoes (14oz)
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper


MEAT MIXTURE:
In another large bowl, combine the following:
1 lb ground chuck, uncooked
1/2 cup raw white rice
1 small onion, chopped fine
2 large eggs, beaten
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup water

Preheat oven to 350 degree F. In a VERY large casserole dish or 2 medium(high-sided) layer as follows:
1/3 of sauce
1/2 of cabbage
spread meat mixture
remaining of cabbage
remaining sauce

Do not overfill or you will have a mess in the oven when it starts bubbling. Bake covered with lid or foil for about 3 -3 1/2 hours (taste cabbage to see if it is tender enough for you), then uncover for 30-45 minutes to cook off some of the liquid. I always put a foil covered drip pan under this just in case.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 4, 2004)

ONE MORE NOTE that I forgot to add...I dont use the entire cabbage with the Unstuffed recipe, maybe about half...Also, these can be rolled up as traditional cabbage rolls using the same meat mixture...same sauce...baked about the same amount of time (I would boil the cabbage leaves or as Chris suggested, freeze them before rolling)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for the recipe -


----------



## Linaka (Feb 4, 2004)

Got it,thank-you,will be sure to try it.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 4, 2004)

MIcook, I'll have to try your recipe, I made the unstuffed ones once but I think the sauce was different and family didn't like it as well as my regular cabbage rolls.

I would say they are a bit spoiled :roll:


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 8, 2004)

MIcook, Made the unstuffed Cabbage rolls tonight, My husband really liked it. I made one small dish for home and a larger one for work tomarrow. 

I served home-made bread from yesterday with it, It was a very good meal, and I must say the flavor was just as good as my labor intensive cabbage rolls. 

Thank you, ChrisF


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for the review Chris - it is a great help to know these things.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 8, 2004)

It is easy, isnt it? Glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 9, 2004)

*Review 2*

Unstuffed CR's was also a hit at work. Printing out 2 copies of the recipe for the gals at work.  Boss loved it too! Talk about job security!


----------

